# Correct tire size for 18" wheels



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking to replace my 18" style 195.

Will 225/40 fit on a 18X8.5
How about 255/35 on 18X9.5

Would prefer to use my current rubber as they have less than 8k miles on them.

I have a 2011 335d with ZSP


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

3ismagic# said:


> Looking to replace my 18" style 195.
> 
> Will 225/40 fit on a 18X8.5
> How about 255/35 on 18X9.5
> ...


Yes, 225/40 on 8.5" and yes, 255/35 on 9.5"

the "correct" answer is to consult the mfr's specs for the particular tire that you're interested in, but the above should be the answer in any event.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

LMC said:


> Yes, 225/40 on 8.5" and yes, 255/35 on 9.5"
> 
> the "correct" answer is to consult the mfr's specs for the particular tire that you're interested in, but the above should be the answer in any event.


+1.

Sizes look good.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

I've got those same sizes on 8" and 8.5" wheels... 

I'm not doubting that you guys are correct.. just seems like stretch...


----------

